# condensation on tank lids



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I installed an american standard w.c, yesterday. Well i get a call from the H.o that they dont like the W.c because there is condinsation underneith the lid. Have you guys seen or experienced this. Btw they went with the round regular w.c. When i told the guy he would enjoy a comfort height elongated better he shrugged it off, due to priceing. Now he says that the new toilet has condensation under lid and he wants another one, but this time elongated and comfort height and that he shouldnt have to pay cause the w.c is defective. any input guys


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

revenge said:


> I installed an american standard w.c, yesterday. Well i get a call from the H.o that they dont like the W.c because there is condinsation underneith the lid. Have you guys seen or experienced this. Btw they went with the round regular w.c. When i told the guy he would enjoy a comfort height elongated better he shrugged it off, due to priceing. Now he says that the new toilet has condensation under lid and he wants another one, but this time elongated and comfort height and that he shouldnt have to pay cause the w.c is defective. any input guys


 




Ask them who the hell looks under the tank lid anyway?


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

tell him to chillax that is normal with temp fluxuation, ie cold water in a hot home, or warm water in a cold home


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Or tell the cheap ba$tard (cuz he's trying to get out of paying you...:yes "Oh that's normal, all toilets do that, that means it's working...:laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea sounds like he decided the comfort height bowl was a better choice. Tell him it's not defective and if he wants another toilet there's going to be a additional charge..


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't remember ever pulling a tank lid that DIDN'T have condensation under it.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Protech said:


> I can't remember ever pulling a tank lid that DIDN'T have condensation under it.


I always seem to forget and end up with a puddle on the toilet seat..


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i did i explained that the warm water coming into toilet in a cooled home will condensate but he got his mind set that his old toilet never did that and he wants a new one and this and that little do they know :whistling2: i have the old one at the back of the shop in the plumbing cemetary lol swap out the new with the old and say have a good day. that way i only lost one toilet and i dont have to hear about the next toilet condensating under lid that is normal it happens to all toilet here where i am from. the only time it doesnt happen is when plumbing is piped under slab.:no:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

revenge said:


> i did i explained that the warm water coming into toilet in a cooled home will condensate but he got his mind set that his old toilet never did that and he wants a new one and this and that little do they know :whistling2: i have the old one at the back of the shop in the plumbing cemetary lol swap out the new with the old and say have a good day. that way i only lost one toilet and i dont have to hear about the next toilet condensating under lid that is normal it happens to all toilet here where i am from. the only time it doesnt happen is when plumbing is piped under slab.:no:


If your going to go through trouble of ripping that out and installing a new one offer him a discount on your labor it might be better then loosing him as a customer and not getting pad at all. He's more valuable as a customer the an hour and a half worth of labor anway even though he's a pain in the ..


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

He said he would pay for the other w.c but not the labor so at this point i just want to go in and out replace the new with the old he can call another plumber and not deal with it no more i new i should have turned him away when he asked for the cheapest toilet well all we sell are american standard and kohler and the prices for w.c never the lowest we get the higher grade models so we have no call backs


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tell him it's because he's a cheap bass tard and he needs to set the A/C lower.... :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Take him by the hand [or the neck] into another bathroom in his house, and show him the condensation on that tank lid. 






Then, rub his face in it.................


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I wanted to but he only has one toilet


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

revenge said:


> I wanted to but he only has one toilet


Rub his face in it anyway....


----------

